# Solved: unable to connect to wifi



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi

I have installed a TP Link W8960N router and it is working fine using the ethernet cable. I have installed a realtek 11n USB adapter but cannot get it to connect to the router. 

I uninstalled and reinstalled the software and whereas previously today it found my router (but wouldn't connect it says not associated) when I search now it doesnt even come up!

Windows device manager says the adpater is working properly

When installing router and adapter I set them both to WPA2 and used the same passkey.
I am using Windows 7

Please can someone advise

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

remove the security from the wireless and see if that connects

lets see the following with the adapter connected

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

here's the first lot of data requested

sorry for sounding a bit dense but do you mean turn the security off the router or the adapter? I've done neither yet, and how would I do it?

am off to get the second lots of data

thanks for your help



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alex-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-02-2A-19-AE-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-02-2A-19-AE-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-FB-A6-4C-A7-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e09d:9046:573c:fec4%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 February 2012 14:38:23
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 February 2012 14:56:59
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 194050982
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-3A-21-6B-90-FB-A6-4C-A7-91
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{630B0848-6F28-42E6-9CB7-E84D3784B2F1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:cf8:836:a1fe:1340(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cf8:836:a1fe:1340%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F814E541-9B42-465F-B1A3-6CF6BB328D3B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{622A3E0C-56CA-4840-B7F4-E8F018341F0D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi I have obtained the xirrus details. realtek is my adapter and ladybird is my ssid

( I noticed on the notepad details for the ipconfig that I posted that another wifi connection appears which must be an integral one inside computer which I wasnt aware of - could this one be used instead??? ) sorry am not very technical as Im sure youve gathered!

i hope the attachment has attached!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

at least we know it can pick up the wireless signal via the adapter



> sorry for sounding a bit dense but do you mean turn the security off the router or the adapter? I've done neither yet, and how would I do it?


 from the router - you will need to log into the router configuration pages to switch the security off

did you also install a wireless utility with the adapter at all ?

what firewall security suite do you have on the PC - old version of norton,mcafee which came with the PC at all

lets try a tcp/ip reset
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>

I have rebooted the machine.

Still doesnt connect with an open network. my ssid comes up in network connections but when i select it it wont connect. wont connect this way using wpa2 and pass key either

i am running kaspersky this is the free version via Barclays

i am not sure what a wireless utility is. All I installed with the usb adapter is the software that came on the disk. There were two things to install, PCI-E +PCI wireless Lan card and wireless usb adapter

thanks for your patience


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its possible that kaspersky is blocking access - so it would be worth removing and seeing if that helps

also post the services that are running

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below to do this goto

Start> {*Run* in XP} {*Search box* in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:
SERVICES.MSC
*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the servies listed below - Please post back the following status information - 
If the service is Started/Stopped 
and 
If the service is Automatic/Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If a service is not running, 
right click on the service 
then click on properties and now check the dependencies.

Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Also to help us identify what may be causing the issue
Check the event log, there may be clues to what is failing. To do that 
Start > 
control panel > 
administrative tools > 
event Viewer>

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Kaspersky Removal Tool *
A link to Kaspersky - this varies with different versions
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=193239279

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

I will do the above and post back here tomorrow eve

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see my signature note , i may not be on much during the week, so hopefully will be picked up by other members during the week


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks etaf, hope one of your members can assist thanks.

I disabled Kaspersky but this made no difference :-(

Here's the info you have asked for


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) started Auto
Computer Browser started manual
DHCP Client started Auto
DNS Client started auto
Network Connections started manual
Network Location Awareness started auto
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) started auto
Server started auto
TCP/IP Netbios helper started auto
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_) started auto
Workstation started auto
 there is a lot of info in the event viewer so not sure what you need to see. I have taken a screen shot of the errors and critical .if this is not right and you wish to see more please let me know

I have tried using the wifi on the router to connect to my android phone (a HTC) and although it sees Ladybird, asks for the password it comes up as connecting but then says disconnected. So I cannot connect with that either 

The TP Link router has been used to replace a Sky netgear one if that sheds any light. Took me four days to get it to work via ethernet.....

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does anything work on the wireless at all ?
log into the router again and disconnect the wireless security on the router and see if you can then connect


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Etaf

No nothing seems to work yet it shows up Ladybird on wifi networks on my phone and android tablet with signal strength as Excellent. 

I turned the security off, saved and rebooted router but still wont connect


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm out of ideas really - is it a PC or laptop ?


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Etaf

I have solved the problem! When I configured router from netgear to tp link I changed the SSID (but not the username password wpa key). Decided to try and see if changing back to the old ssid would make a difference and hey presto it did. it now connects!!!

BUT......the router is a 300 n (supposed to be a good un fast wise) and the adapter is 300 too however the internet isnt very fast (not many programs running on this computer) even tho at the mo router is right next to pc. I looked at the configuration page for the adapter and it says speed is 56 :-( how do I get it run at a faster speed?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Should have picked up the new name - may need the profiles removed any all working now

56Mbps should be quite fast - what download speed are you paying for on your broadband connection ? 

who is the ISP - are you on cable ?

54Mbps - would mean its a setting possible on "G" rather than "N" 
you may want to look at the router wireless settings and the adapter setting and see if there is G only set - although xirrus shows up as N


----------



## LADYBIRD71 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi again Etaf

It's all gone pear shaped again, now :-(
The adapter can find router but wont connect. I have given up hope of wireless at the moment as it's doing my head in!

I have decided now to try homeplugs instead...basically my telephone line is downstairs, my pc is upstairs and my sons pc is in attic so this is why I decided on getting super duper router in first place but this wireless is sending me round the bend. So I am hoping that these will solve my problem.

I appreciate your time, thank you. I will mark as closed and will start a new post as to advice on what type of plugs I should get. Maybe I will speak to you again lol!

Many thanks
Karen


----------

